# RIP Steve Irwin



## Pipp (Sep 4, 2006)

This really bums me out. :sad:

Crocodile Hunter Steve Irwin dead
By staff writers

September 04, 2006 02:14pm

Article from:



*THE Crocodile Hunter, Steve Irwin, is dead.*

He was killed in a freak accident in Cairns, police sources said today.

It is understood he was killed by a stingray barb that went through his chest and reportedly into his heart.

He was swimming off the Low Isles at Port Douglas filming an underwater documentary when the tragedyoccured. 

The Queensland Ambulance Service (QAS)wascalledabout 11am (AEST) and an emergency services helicopter was flown to thecrew's boat on Batt Reef, off the coast near Cairns, with a doctor andemergency services paramedic on board. 

Irwin had a puncture wound to the left side of his chest andwas pronounced dead at the scene.

Irwin'sbody is being flown to Cairns.

Tasmania Police this afternoon confirmed his wife Terri was travelling in the state at the time of the tragedy.

A spokeswoman saidpolice had made contact with Mrs Irwin and"passed on a message relating to the death of her husband". 

The Irwins have two children - a daughter, Bindi Sue Irwin, eight, and a three-year-old son, Robert (Bob) Clarence Irwin.

Steve Irwin - known worldwide as the Crocodile Hunter - was famous for his enthusiasm for wildlife and his catchcry "Crikey!".

In an sad twist, it has been reported that his new documentary was aimed at demystifying the stingray.

Irwin's _Crocodile Hunter_ program was first broadcast in 1992 andhas been shown around the world on cable network Discovery.

He has also starred in movies and has developed the Australia Zoowildlife park, north of Brisbane, which was started by his parents Boband Lyn Irwin.

Tributes have already started pouring in for the larger-than-life character.

Foreign Minister Alexander Downer, who used a photograph of his familyat Australia Zoo for his official Christmas card last year, hailed MrIrwin for his work in promoting Australia.

Irwin was heavily involved in last year's "G'Day LA" campaign. 

"The minister knew him, was fond of him and was very, very appreciativeof all the work he'd done to promote Australia overseas," a spokesmansaid. 

A Tourism Queensland spokeswomansaid the death was shockingand paid tribute to Irwin's "enormous contribution" to his adoptedstate.

"I don't think we could even estimate how much he brought us throughhis personality and his profile and his enthusiasm about Queensland,"she said.


----------



## Smelly (Sep 4, 2006)

This Sucks/10

Learned about this like 20 minutes ago.

I liked him. Watched his show a lot untilI switchedto a cheaper cable provider that didn't give me animal planet.


----------



## Eve (Sep 4, 2006)

Aww, that isso awful!His poor family... :bigtears:


----------



## missyscove (Sep 4, 2006)

I also just heard about that a little while ago,and I'm so upset. I loved him. That is, when I hadanimal planet, our cable company took it away from us a few months ago,now they want us to pay more, ugh. Anyway, I feel so sad forhis family, I mean, he was so young.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 4, 2006)

I just saw this on the morning news, poor man! I feel so sorryfor his wife and kids.:tears2:


----------



## Bassetluv (Sep 4, 2006)

What a shock this was to learn...I couldn't sleep and got up to check my mail, and someone had sent me a link to the newscast.

I used to watch The Crocodile Hunter faithfully, and loved the rapportthat Steve and his wife Terri shared. And what an entertainingcharacter Steve was! His genuine love and enormous enthusiasm foranimals did so much for the the plight of the crocodile and otherendangered species. He was an Australian treasure, and hisunbridled shouts of "CRIKEY!!" will be sadly missed by millions.

:bigtears:

Rest in peace, Steve...and good on ya, mate...


----------



## pamnock (Sep 4, 2006)

I loved his shows - what a terrible, terribletragedy. Here is another article . . .

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20060904/ap_on_en_tv/obit_irwin

Pam


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 4, 2006)

This is such sad and shocking news.

Steve's enthusiasm and love for all wildlife was unmatched and he will be sorely missed by so many. 

God bless and take care of his family.


----------



## bunnydude (Sep 4, 2006)

That's very sad, I saw an article when I wokeup. He was an entertaining person, I love his show. My condolences tohis family.


----------



## SugarGlider (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm so sad and shocked by the news. His poor family.


----------



## Linz_1987 (Sep 4, 2006)

:cry1I just found out on the news at6pm. Im so upset! I loved him so much, he was onlyever person I knew who was as mad! I feel so sorry for his family,especially his wife who only has his children to look after on her own

God bless. Crocs rock!


----------



## Pipp (Sep 4, 2006)

When I first saw it (seven minutes after it wasfiled), it was the fifth-listed story on the North American wireservice. I didn't receive any breaking news alerts oranything. I had to get the article from the Aussienews service. 

Yet I thought it was reallya major international story, ittotally struck a very profound andsad chord.

The news media here finallycaught up to how much this man wasloved and started listing it as the top story (after a number of newsagencies almost had their servers crash from people flocking to theirsites to confirm the news), and it eventually became the CNN lead,etc.

The only feel-good moment in theuntimely death of such afeel-good sort of a guyis that his family will now knowexactly how much the whole world really loved this man. 

Thank you Steve Irwin for your many shining moments.You will be sorely missed. 

:rip

Condolences to the family. ray:


----------



## NZminilops (Sep 4, 2006)

This has been big news here in NZ, it was on TVall day yesterday and today . There have been tribute shows and hisfriends have all been talking about their favourite moments with Steve.

I met him once on a trip to Australia and he was an awesome guy, he will be mourned the world over.

R.I.P Steve.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Sep 4, 2006)

i was so shocked to hear about it! so sad! i used to watch his show all the time... i feel so sry for his family... 

its still all over the news here.. im sitting here listening to it right now:sad:


----------



## Kadish Tolesa (Sep 5, 2006)

As a young girl I used to catch some smallgarter snakes and enjoyed observing them for ashort while . My mom would supply a large empty glass pickle jar andI'd put grass and a twig for the snake to climb on. A few moments later, I'd release it into the yard to get back to bug-hunting.

Steve Irwin seemed to help de-mystify the fears people have of snakes,crocs, ect. , while respecting their space. In order to letus see the animals he was observing, sometimes he had to get close tothem; I would never be that courageous ! 

I'm so sorry for his family and those who loved him. :rose:

Kadish Tolesa


----------



## maherwoman (Sep 5, 2006)

My love to his family and loved ones...that'ssuch a tragedy...I just loved watching him having so much fun with someof the most dangerous creatures on earth. He was trulyone-of-a-kind, and had such a wonderful, warm, beautiful heart. 

:rose::heartbeat:tears2:


----------



## princess_hansy (Sep 5, 2006)

i was so upset when i heard this, he was awonderfull person and i have always wanted to meet him. Its sosadabout his wife and childrentoo .

xXluv hannaXx


----------



## Eve (Sep 5, 2006)

I had no idea he was so well known outside of Australia.


----------



## maherwoman (Sep 5, 2006)

Oh yes...he's quite well-known here in the States, and was well-loved. We will miss him dearly. 

He was so wonderful bringing education to people about animals thatthey would never have had the opportunity to see or learn about had itnot been for his passion. His shows are quite popularhere...even with my six-year-old daughter! 

What a wonderful man...


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 5, 2006)

I was gutted when I heard this yesterday. In aworld where conservstion and love of animals seems to have a lowpriority, Steve Irwin's enthusiasm and obvious love of all creatureswas a shining light.

I feel cheated, because he was still so young, and still had so much todo to bring the world of animals (especially the non-cuddly ones) topeople.I feel so bad for his family, but I hope they continuethe work he started.

I guess the Rainbow bridge has another special guy there now (along with our own Buck)!

Jan


----------



## Linz_1987 (Sep 5, 2006)

http://video.google.co.uk/videoplay?docid=9040181863100087425&amp;q=steve+irwin

RIP Steve We love you!


----------



## Maureen Las (Sep 5, 2006)

What a HUGE blow to the animal world to losesomeone that could of and has done SO much for the world of animals. Iloved that guy.I think of people in this world that just "take upspace" and then think of someone like Steve that could of had years ofeducating the world. So sad! Last night I was watching films of himwith his wife and kids..what a guy..what a loss


----------



## myLoki (Sep 5, 2006)

I always thought the guy was invincible. He was such an iconic part of our generation. 

RIP Steve


Loki and I will miss you wrestling those crocs.


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Sep 6, 2006)

I heard about that! We kept talkingabout it in school because even teachers kept bringing it up.One guy said he thought it was funny and i swear almost everyone juststared at him. I couldn't believe he had said that.I feel horriblefor his family though...


----------



## cheryl (Sep 6, 2006)

Australia has lost something very important tothem,Steve was such a remarkable guy and he was always such full oflife,i loved watching his shows because you can see how enthusiastic hewas and how much he loved the wild life,he was just an all roundfantastic guy who died doing what he loved,he was just 44 years oldstill way to young.

I was watching tv when a news flash came on and they said that SteveIrwin had died,omg..i could not believe it,there was a tribute on Stevelast night at 8:00pm,he was such a happy go lucky guy,everyone isreally going to miss this guy.

It felt like Australia stood still when we all learned of Steves death,he was an aussie icon.

His two children are going to suffer the hardest,because they have lost the best daddy ever









cheryl


----------



## missyscove (Sep 6, 2006)

It was quite the topic of discussion in classtoday. One girl was talking about how she heard just part ofthe news saying that he was stabbed..., (by a sting ray barb, butdidn't hear that part) and thought who in their right mind would wantto stab Steve Irwin, I definately agree with that, such a greatguy.


----------



## Pipp (Sep 6, 2006)

*cheryl13 wrote:*


> Australia has lost something very important to them,Stevewas such a remarkable guy and he was always such full of life...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


According to the media monitoring agencies, it's getting more attentionthan the two trapped miners got earlier this year. 

I think you hit the nail on the head, Cheryl... He was so full of life. 

Seeing that photostill makes me cry. :bigtears:



sas ink iris:


----------



## cheryl (Sep 6, 2006)

I had heard on the news that they were thinkingof showing the footage of that day,i think that would just bedevestating to watch if they did air it,can you believe it! when Stevewas stung by the stingray,he pulled it out himself and then hedied,poor guy

You know,i have seen a lot of documentaries in my life,but none likeSteve Irwin's,you could see the love and enjoyment in all his shows,itwas like he was "high" on what he does,he breathed the wild life,heloved those creatures so much,

Sas,as i did feel sorry for those two trapped miners and theirfamilies,but losing Australia's aussie icon Steve is more of atradegy,he brought so much to the world,everyone just loved Steve






Ahhh goodbye mate we are all going to miss ya!



cheryl


----------



## JimD (Sep 6, 2006)

*LuvaBun wrote:*


> I guess the Rainbow bridge has another specialguy there now (along with our own Buck)!
> 
> Jan


picture this....

Steve, bounding aross the Bridge, going, "Crikey!!!!....look at all the bunnies!!!!
Buck, sitting on a bench, shaking his head and softly chuckling...."Ohmy..."



...brought a smile 



...binkie with the buns Steve!!



~Jim


----------



## maherwoman (Sep 6, 2006)

I agree...that's a beautiful visual, Jim... What a wonderful man.
*
JimD wrote: *


> *LuvaBunwrote: *
> 
> 
> > I guess the Rainbow bridge has anotherspecial guy there now (along with our own Buck)!
> ...


----------



## shootingstar (Sep 6, 2006)

This is terrible, and who thought this was the way he was going to die!!


----------



## Cinnabunny (Sep 7, 2006)

With a three year old and three month old boyswe travel across the USA, from New York to California. We tapedCrocodile Hunter episodes because it was the one show my young sonwould watch (neither sleep in cars). After nine days of listening toSteve Irwin wrestle crocs and pet snakes I will always be in his debt.He helped keep our sanity on a very long car ride.

The hardest part was explaining it to my now 7 year old son. He wasbroken up and cried quite a bit. He insisted on watching CrocodileHunter on Monday evening. Animal Planet ran the tribute show and by theend my entire family had tears.

Rest in Peace, Steve. You hold a place of honor with many people and you leave a hole in my heart.


----------



## Linz_1987 (Sep 8, 2006)

Aww I am really upset still! WheneverI see a picture of him im nearly in tears! I cant imaginewhat Aussies are like if I am like that! 

I heard that today (friday) was khaki day? Where you had to wear khaki clothes to show how much Steve is missed.

Also I heard there is a charity for him! I think thats a really sweetidea. I will definetly be sending off my next wage packet tothat charity!


----------



## Linz_1987 (Sep 8, 2006)

Ive just watched an interview on my computerwith Bindi in, and its so sad! She loved her dad so much I can imagine she is estatic right now. I havenever cryed over a celebrity dieing before. It feels reallystrange. But everybody knows how much Steve wasloved.

He is up there nowshining down on all of us inkpansy::tears2:


----------



## SunnieBunnie Rabbitry (Sep 9, 2006)

*I've tried to avoid the news listings andpieces about this because it's just too heartbreaking - in general andpersonally. *

*It's Steve who has opened the world up for my son. My sonhas had a dream over the last 5ish years.... to be just like SteveIrwin. My son idolizes him (still). When he heardof Steve's passing, my son told me that one day, when he is older andtraveling the world studying wildlife... if he ever gets a show of hisown, he will dedicate every episode to Steve and his family.My son is only 9yrs old.*

*Jim... I've been fighting back the tears for so long - but this visual broke me.*



*Rest in Peace Steveink iris: Prayers and Blessings to Terri, Bindi, and Bob. ray:*

*~Sunshine*

*JimD wrote: *


> *LuvaBun wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I guessthe Rainbow bridge has another special guy there now (along with ourown Buck)!
> ...


----------



## Jenni (Sep 10, 2006)

I have been very worried about this very thinkCinnabunny. I don't have any children but I wonderhow all the parents will break this to their kids. He wassuch a hero to many people and I feel horribly for his family.

My hubbie says that God must have been in a real bad mood that day orsomething. It doesn't make any sense how something sofreakish could happen to such a great guy.

You are very loved Steve! We will miss you!

*Cinnabunny wrote: *


> With a three year oldand three month old boys we travel across the USA, from New York toCalifornia. We taped Crocodile Hunter episodes because it was the oneshow my young son would watch (neither sleep in cars). After nine daysof listening to Steve Irwin wrestle crocs and pet snakes I will alwaysbe in his debt. He helped keep our sanity on a very long car ride.
> 
> The hardest part was explaining it to my now 7 year old son. He wasbroken up and cried quite a bit. He insisted on watching CrocodileHunter on Monday evening. Animal Planet ran the tribute show and by theend my entire family had tears.
> 
> Rest in Peace, Steve. You hold a place of honor with many people and you leave a hole in my heart.


----------

